# Langes MTB Touren Wochenende in der Eifel



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz,

wir, 6 Leute alles Tourefahrer, überlegen im Mai ein langes Wochenende in der Eifel zu verbringen  

Von uns war bisher niemand zum biken in dieser Ecke Deutschlands und daraus ergeben sich die Fragen:

Wo sollten wir nach ner Ferienwohnung bzw. Pension suchen ? Als zentraller Startpunkt aller Touren. Oder habt Ihr da sogar welche die Ihr empfehlen könnt ?

Was sollte man unbedingt fahren und gesehen haben ?

Habt ihr vieleicht brauchbare Links für uns ?

GPS und jemanden der es bedienen kann haben wir  gelpant sind 4 Touren, Tagesleistung im Bereich bis zu 70km 1600hm und bis zu S3.


----------



## Derk (30. Januar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wir, 6 Leute alles Tourefahrer, überlegen im Mai ein langes Wochenende in der Eifel zu verbringen


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch - zu diesem Vorhaben kann ich Euch nur gratulieren.

Nur - die Eifel ist recht groß ....

Wohin denn ungefähr wollt Ihr  ziehen ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2008)

Tja, gute Frage und genau deswegen hab ich hier den Thread eröffnet !

Ich z.B. verbinde die Eifel immer mit den Vulkanen und deren Seen, dem Maaren. 

Aber wir sind da noch völlig offen. Da wir selbst aus den unterschiedlichsten Ecken kommen, Waldhessen, Röhn, Odenwald und München aber eben niemand aus der Eifel ist es für alle was neues.


----------



## Derk (30. Januar 2008)

Du hast  eine PN


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2008)

empfehlen kann ich euch z.b den lieserpfad von daun nach wittlich, oder auch die nordeifel rund um den rursee bzw. schwammenuel. es gibt halt unzählige möglichkeiten in der eifel.


----------



## mudsurfer (30. Januar 2008)

Ich plane auch ein Besuch in der Eifel.
Im Sommer wollte ich zwei Wochen in der Eifel biken.
Bin natürlich auf die MTB-Routennetze in Bad Münstereifel und Daun aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich war zwar erst zwei mal ein paar Tage in der Vulkan-Eifel, bin aber schon jetzt begeistert von der Gegend.

Der Lieserpfad wurde ja schon erwähnt. Ist sehr schön, aber man sollte bedenken, dass es ein Wanderweg ist und eigentlich nicht zum biken gedacht. Also bitte Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger und der wandernden Bevölkerung unterordnen. Wenn die Wanderer schreiend in die Büsche hüpfen, macht ihr was falsch!

Ansonsten kann ich für Unterkünfte und Startort die Stadt Daun sehr empfehlen. Von dort gibt es tolle Tourenmöglichkeiten rund um die Dauner Maare. Auf www.vulkanbike.de gibt es einen Link zum Trailpark. Dort könnt ihr euch Touren nach belieben zusammenstellen. Als kleinen Technik-Tip: Schaut euch mal die Koulshore an... 

Bei mir steht die Vulkaneifel auf dieses Jahr an dem einen oder anderen WE auf dem Programm...


Viele Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## mudsurfer (31. Januar 2008)

Hier findet ihr die 4 Krater Tour aus der Mountainbike mit GPS Daten. Die werd ich woll dann auch unter die Stollen nehmen. 

http://www.jmr-biking.de/Touren.htm


----------



## rofl0r (31. Januar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ...GPS und jemanden der es bedienen kann haben wir  gelpant sind 4 Touren, Tagesleistung im Bereich bis zu 70km 1600hm und bis zu S3.



Aloha,

also wenn ihr schon in der Eifel seit, wuerde ich euch einen kleinen Abstecher in die Luxemburgische Schweiz ans Herz legen. Im vergangenen Herbst ging es da wirklich lecker zur Sache und S3 gibts da mehr als genug...nunja mir tun die Knochen heut noch weh wenn ich daran denke  ausserdem gibbet da billigen Sprit.

Hier der Link ins Lokale Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303181

Und noch ein Link zu den Trailhuntern, die waren das Jahr vor uns da: http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat184.html


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2008)

Welche Karten sind den die besten im Raum Daun ? Und wo kann man diese Bestellen ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Januar 2008)

@Micro767

Du kannst auf der Webseite www.vulkanbike.de/trailpark kostenloses Kartenmaterial bestellen. Da hast Du auch alle Wege des Trailparks drin und kannst nach belieben kombinieren. Die Karten sind a) kostenlos und b) meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und hilfreich vor allem wenn Du Trailpark fahren willst.

Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2008)

THX !

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an ! Auf der Seite war ich schon aber nach Karten habe ich dort noch nicht geschaut.

In meinem Revier ist es z.B. so der der Odenwald Club (Wanderer) die besten und z.Z. auch die aktuellsten Karten haben   deswegen hab ich recht schnell ohne zuschauen mal angefragt  

Die Vulkaneifel um Daun herum scheint wirklich sehr interesant zu sein, gerade wegen diesem Streckennetz !


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Januar 2008)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Herbst dort und bin mit ein paar anderen Bikern und einem Guide von den Vulkanbikern Trailpark, Lieserpfad und Koulshore gefahren. Hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht. In meiner alten Fotogalerie sind ein paar wenige Fotos drin.

Leider war ich mit meinem Epic in der Lavagrube (Koulshore), da hats nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, weil die Zicke recht schnell an ihre Grenzen gekommen ist, aber im Frühjahr werd ich noch mein Nicolai mit einpacken und die Gegend abradeln.


----------



## der Rennsel (31. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich komme direkt aus der Gegend der Kraterseen und kann euch brauchbare Tourenvorschläge machen. Bei Interesse melde dich per PN.


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2008)

@ _jazzman_
coole Fotos ! Auch mal schön zusehen wie die Beschilderung ausschaut !

So ich glaub solangsam kann ich meine Mitstreiter mal klar in Richtung Daun schupsen   jetzt schau ich mir nochmal ausführlich die HP vom Trailpark an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Welche Karten sind den die besten im Raum Daun ? Und wo kann man diese Bestellen ?



kannst dir auch karten beim eifelverein bestellen, die haben 1:25000 er karten mit allen feld,wald und wiesenwegen sowie fern- und örtliche wanderwege die meistens alle gut fahrbar sind  

nur sag denen nich das du auf den wanderwegen biken willst, die sind recht konservativ  

wir haben hier im forum auch mal die hauptwanderwege gps mäßig erfasst, sieh folgender link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202334


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> kannst dir auch karten beim eifelverein bestellen, die haben 1:25000 er karten mit allen feld,wald und wiesenwegen sowie fern- und örtliche wanderwege die meistens alle gut fahrbar sind
> 
> nur sag denen nich das du auf den wanderwegen biken willst, die sind recht konservativ
> 
> ...



  kenn ich ! Wenn Du in Bensheim in den Laden des Odenwald Club in Radklamotten gehst bekommst Du auch garantiert keine Wanderkarte !

THX für den Tip !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2008)

auf meiner hp hab ich auch einige gps tracks online, allerdings noch nich so viele in der südeifel. gugs du hier


----------



## Speed-king (1. Februar 2008)

wie schon gesagt empfehle ich 1)Luxemburgische Schweiz 
                                          2)Nordeifel (Rursee,Bad Münstereifel..) 
                                          3)und das Ahrtal 
kurze info zum ahrtal:sehr steiniges und schroffes gelände aber auch ebene schotterpisten(in den hängen der weinberge)
meist immer gutes wetter und man kann schöne touren vom ahrtal aus starten z.B.ins sahrbachtal wo es auch sehr schöne singeltrials gibt oder ins kesselingertal zur hohen acht .....es gibt auch noch den komplett asphaltierten ahrtal-radweg.

die vulkaneifel brauch ich ja nicht mehr zu erwähnen

eifel=


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Februar 2008)

wenn du in daun unterkunft suchst, empfehle ich dir das dorinthotel. die haben einen ferienpark mit häusern bis zu 8 personen. gar nicht mal so teuer. ihr könnt glaub ich dann auch das hallenbad und das fitnesscenter mit benutzen.
viel spaß
Berry


----------



## Conzi (5. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Micro767
> 
> Du kannst auf der Webseite www.vulkanbike.de/trailpark kostenloses Kartenmaterial bestellen. Da hast Du auch alle Wege des Trailparks drin und kannst nach belieben kombinieren. Die Karten sind a) kostenlos und b) meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und hilfreich vor allem wenn Du Trailpark fahren willst.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
ich habe beim Vulkanbike Marathon die Vulkanbikepark-Karten im Startpaket gehabt und war anfangs auch echt happy darüber, bis mir aufgefallen ist, daß Sie kein Koordinatengitter haben. Ob das immer noch so ist weiß ich natürlich nicht - dennoch würde ich zur Sicherheit eine "passende" Eifelvereinskarte mitnehmen. Sonst hat euer GPS-Mann keinen Spass an der Navigation ;-)

Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Micro767 (5. Februar 2008)

So ! Planung wird konkreter. 
Termin wird um den Fronleichnam sein. 
Die Eifel wurde ja eh schon letztes jahr ausgekohren. 
Jetzt müssen wir schauen wer nun wirklich alles an dem Termin kann und dann wird ne Unterkunft gesucht. Ferienwohnung / Haus mit Möglichkeit zum Grillen oder ne gute einfache günstige Unterkunft, jenachdem wieviele wir nun engültig sein werden. 

Für weitere Tips und Vorschläge sind wir dankbar !


----------



## Micro767 (7. Februar 2008)

So ! Nun suchen wir ne Ferienwohnung / Haus im Kreis Daun


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2008)

gugsdu hier: unterkunftssuche eifel


----------



## Micro767 (7. Februar 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> gugsdu hier: unterkunftssuche eifel



Danke ! Hab gleich mal ne Anfrage gestellt  
Und da http://www.tourismus.daun.de auch schon


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Die wichtigsten Links zur Eifel wurden hier ja schon zu genüge erwähnt. Unter anderen auch Meiner.  
Als bester Ausgangspunkt für Touren in der Vulkaneifel rate ich euch Daun oder Manderscheid.
Daun steht für die Touren rund um die Maare. In Manderscheid und Umgebung gibt`s die schönsten Trails. 
Kartenmaterial gibt`s ja auf www.eifelverein.de. Daun (Nr.20), Manderscheid (Nr. 33) Vom Vulkanbike-Trailpark gibt`s auch ne Karte, z.B. vor Ort in den Tourist-Info Punkten. 
Empfehle aber ein GPS. Touren gibt`s auf meiner Homepage www.jmr-biking.de und bei www.gps-tour.info. Ich habe noch einiges mehr an Touren, die ich nicht online habe. Könnte auch aushelfen.
Die Vulkanbiker aus Daun bieten auch gemeinsame Touren an: www.vulkanbiker.de

www.eifelbike.de ist für Manderscheid bestens geeignet. 

Der Trailpark bietet auf jeden Fall viele Tour-Km an, aber die Single-Trails hat er so gut wie nicht im Programm. Da muss man sich auf die Insider und Guides verlassen. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Micro767
> 
> Du kannst auf der Webseite www.vulkanbike.de/trailpark kostenloses Kartenmaterial bestellen. Da hast Du auch alle Wege des Trailparks drin und kannst nach belieben kombinieren. Die Karten sind a) kostenlos und b) meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und hilfreich vor allem wenn Du Trailpark fahren willst.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung zur Karte Trailpark: Als Ergänzung für die Trailparktour geeignet, aber da der Park immer noch Lücken in der Ausschilderung hat, eine gefährliche Sache. Viele Wege außerhalb des Trailparks sind nicht eingezeichnet! Die Karten des Eifelvereins sind genauer.
Bessere Variante: Online ne Tour planen und aufs GPS drauf. Karte wird uninteressant, da nicht nötig. Die Knotenpunkte des Trailparks dienen zur Orientierung.  Empfangsprobleme so gut wie gar nicht, einmal war im tiefsten Liesertal mal kurz das Signal weg, aber kein Problem.
Mehr Spaß am Biken und kein Frust an jeder Kreuzung mit der Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2008)

Stand der Dinge:

Wir sind sicher 5 vieleicht 6 Leute, wobei die 6´te Person als MTB Anfänger zu bezeichnen wäre.

Fereienwohnung/Haus haben wir wohl in Gillenfeld gefunden, da fehlt nur noch ne Info und dann werd ich das wohl buchen. www.villa-maare.de gefunden über einen der Links oben, Angefragt über www.eifel.de wir suchen halt was mit 3 Seperaten DZ und Grillmöglichkeit.

Die Eifelwanderkarte 20 war Samstag schon in meinem Briefkasten  

Die Touren Links schicke ich alle zu unserem Touren Spezialisten und GPS Besitzer   bzw. werd ich ihm einfach den Link zu diesem Thema schicken, das Forum kennt er ja auch


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2008)

Villa Maare kenne kenne ich. Liege direkt am Maare-Mosel-Radweg. Über diesen kann man schnell zu den entsprechenden Touren gelangen.


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2008)

Empfehlenswert ?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2008)

Kenne die Anlage auch nur von Außen. Bin schon öfter daran vorbei gefahren. Preise sind o.k.. Und da sie ja auch geführte Touren anbieten, gibt`s sicher auch gute Tip`s für Touren.
Vorteil: Die Region Manderscheid und Daun sind gut zu erreichen. 
Lieserpfad ist aber nicht`s für euren Mtb-Anfänger.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2008)

Aber mit Wolfgang Kubannek aus Manderscheid hat die Villa Maare einen erfahrenen Partner, der jeden Trail in der Umgebung kennt.


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2008)

*grml*

Die grosse Wohnung ist schon weg ! 

Jemand ne Idee für eine FEWO oder FEHA mit 3 seperaten DZ ?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2008)

Ferienhaus Rohles. Ist bei mir auf der anderen Strassenseite in Hohenfels-Essingen. Knappe 15 min. von Daun entfernt, zwischen Daun und Gerolstein. Trailpark geht direkt vor meiner Haustüre vorbei. Sie bieten ein Ferienhaus mit seperaten Schlafzimmern. Eigentlich genau das was ihr wollt. Sind nette Nachbarn und eigentlich auch das ganze Jahr über ausgebucht, aber einfach mal nachfragen.

http://www.joergrohles.privat.t-online.de


----------



## Micro767 (14. Februar 2008)

THX !

Hatte das aus auch schon gefunden auf meiner Suche und dachte gar erst das wärst Du.

Ist aber leider schon belegt lt. der Verfügbarkeits Abfrage per I-Net.

Alternative hab ich jetzt noch die Race-Villa in Gefell gefunden. Denke das wir uns bis morgen entscheiden.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Februar 2008)

Na ja, das Wochenende bietet sich ja auch an für einen Kurzurlaub. Folglich ist vieles ausgebucht.
Dann hätte ich noch den Hof Sprünker, mein Vermieter.
Er bietet mehrere Ferienwohnungen an. Vielleicht hat er noch was frei.

http://www.hof-spruenker.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2008)

Buchungsbestätigung erhalten bei http://www.villa-maare.de/ haben jetzt halt 2 FEWO gebucht.

Danke an alle !

Sind noch weiterhin für Strecken / Touren und Sehenswürdikeiten offen und dankbar !


----------



## der Rennsel (17. Februar 2008)

Frag mal im Dorint an, dort stehen Bungalows. Vielleicht gehts ja auch vom Preis her, einfach mal anfragen. Dort habt ihr auch einen guten Startpunkt.


----------



## joeruest (5. März 2008)

Hi Leute, 

Das Liesertal ist da der Hit. Da gibt es eine sehr schöne MTB-Strecke, angeblich die schönste in Deutschland ??. Ich selbst bin Sie noch nicht gefahren, plane aber diese ebenfalls im Mai in Angriff zu nehmen (derzeit null Kondition, wegen Krankheit...) 
Egal: Für Euch zwei interessante Adressen:

Bei gps-tour.info könnt Ihr die Tour laden und per GPS nachfahren.
Für Camper gibt es diesen Paltz in der Nähe der Route. Das steht auch etwas von Ferielager Moritz. Schaut einfach mal nach und viel Spaß. 

Josef aus Koblenz 



http://www.gps-tour.info/
http://www.vulkan-camping.de/73/Deutsch/Platz_/_Lage.html


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2008)

Bin den Lieserpfad vor kurzem noch komplett von Daun bis Wittlich gefahren. GPS-Track und Tourfotos gibt es auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute, wir sind ein lustiger haufen aus dem ruhrgebiet.
wir wollen im sommer ein wochenende in der eifel verbringen. nachdem wir gegoogelt haben gefiiel uns der raum manderscheid ganz gut. leider sind dort keine routen ausgeschildert.
daher unsere frage: wer kennt sich dort aus und hat geile trails im petto? wer würde sich evtl. als guide anbieten. wir wollen ne lockere ganztagestour machen, gerne viele hm und km jedoch in einem moderaten tempo. wir wollen keine trails schnorren, aber gerne jemanden dabei haben der sich auskennt und aich einige singletrails weiss. wer auch noch ein paar übernachtungstips hat hilft uns ebenfalls sehr weiter. danke schon mal im voraus und schöne feiertage.

gruß 

marco


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

Der Raum Manderscheid ist schon mit Routen ausgeschildert. Er ist nämlich Teil des Vulkanbike Trailparks. www.vulkanbike.de
Leider sind die Singletrails nicht Teil des Trailparks. Der Lieserpfad z.b. ist ein Pfad für Wanderer. Im Konzept des Trailparks aber aussen vor, da wohl keine Genehmigung. Aber im Internet gibt es genügend Routen rund um Daun und Manderscheid, u.a. auch auf meiner Seite www.jmr-biking.de.

Ein guter Ansprechpartner für geführte Touren ist aber auch www.eifeltour.eu
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Guido Clemens und seine Leute bieten gute Touren nach Wunsch oder aus ihrem Angebot. hm und km werden garantiert und Trails werden auch dabei sein. Einfach mal reinschauen oder direkt anrufen. Und Unterkünfte gibt`s passend dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (22. Dezember 2008)

jo danke werden uns die links mal anschauen

frohes fest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2008)

schau mal hier : touren bei gps-tour.info um manderscheid


----------



## Janus1972 (24. Dezember 2008)

jo danke, das setzt aber voraus, daß wir nen navi haben müssen. haben wir aber nicht. kann man sich vor ort eins leihen?`

das ist im sauerland geil da sind die strecken beschildert. lweider haben wir dort alles abgegrast was interessant ist/war. deshalb wollen wir ja in die eifel kommen.

frohes fest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2008)

gps geräte kann man auf anfrage bei den gps-stationen von vulkanbike anmieten. bearbeiten kann man die tracks ( falls man keine software auf dem rechner hat ) bei gpsies aber am besten holt ihr euch nen guide, wie jmr bereits gesagt hat. das is nich besonders teuer und die kennen ne menge trails !


----------



## Erdinger07 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo bin Neu hier und habe mich hier gerade so durchgelesen.Im bezug auf Touren in  und um Manderscheid kann ich auch das JugendhÃ¼ttendorf in Manderscheid Empfehlen,wir waren schon 2mal dort und sind super zufrieden.Es handelt sich dabei um BlockhÃ¼tten von 2-12 Personen mietbar,sie verfÃ¼gen auch Ã¼ber Heizungen. Ã FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war 2008 21 Euro wobei frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck als BÃ¼ffet ist.
Man braucht nur Waschzeug und Schlafsack.Grillplatz kann mann Mieten 5â¬ Wie gesagt wir waren 2mal dort mit jeweil 14 Fahrern.Beim ersten mal mit GPS gefahren 51 km 1256Hm Beim 2mal Guide gemiete(Ã¼berWolfgang Kubannek)das war optimal 55Km 1728Hm hammer aber fahrbar Ã¼ber Alle Maare gefahren 
Wir fahren Dieses jahr wieder nach Manderscheid und suchen noch eine Tour fÃ¼r den Herbst Evt.MÃ¼nstereifel irgendwelche VorschlÃ¤ge im Bezug auf Strecken und Quatier?


----------



## Trialeddy (6. Februar 2009)

Im Bereich Bad Münstereifel, Nationalpark Eifel und Ahr kann ich dir weiterhelfen, auch was die Unterkunft angeht. Alles weitere kannst du auf www.8mtb nachlesen. 
Eddy


----------



## Erdinger07 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Eddy kommen gerne auf dich zurück unsere Tour sollte im September über die Bühne gehen ,Interessant ist auch deine Tour von Aachen nach Blankenheim zumal wir 15Km von Aachen wohnen .Melden uns auf jeden fall bei dir .Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe,und Super Webseite von dir 
Gruss Erdinger07 mit seiner Truppe.


----------



## Trialeddy (8. Februar 2009)

Ok und lasst die Knochen heil.


----------



## muckel4419 (10. Februar 2009)

hi such biker in der umgebung cochem mayen kaisersach meistens dh würde mich über antworten freuen


----------



## Hanse-Tom (18. März 2009)

Wer eine große, günstige Ferienwohnung in der Vulkaneifel sucht, sollte mal in DARSCHEID das "Haus Sonne" von Fam. Bohr versuchen 

http://www.ferienwohnungen-haussonne.de/

Sehr nette Leute.
Darscheid liegt zwischen Daun (5 km), Mehren (5 km) und Ulmen (10 km). Einstieg in die gängigen Touren der Umgebung fast immer schnell ereichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

